# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  طابور من الجواميس

## خالد سليمان طه

*السلام عليكم يا اهل الدار
اها جيناك يا ياسر فى بيتك الجديد والف مبروك والله الدار متشرف ومتزين بيك
الله يوفقك فى مهمتك الجديدة لكن كمان ما تحرمنا من تواجدك الدائم معان بهناك
واها يا زول انا جيتك وجايب معايا كل الجواميس الكانت مع ناس الابيض ضميرك ونصر الدين وبقية الشباب لانو عارف مكانك الجديد دا محتاج لمزرعة ابقار عديييييييل 
ترقدو عافية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مرحب مرحب بيكم
انشاء القسم حيستغرق اسبوع ما اكتر
بعدها ح تلقونا معاكم..
تحياتي لكتيبه جراد
*

----------

